# Difference between Absolute Throttle Position vs. Relative Throttle Position?



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

What's the difference between PID's for Absolute Throttle Position vs. Relative Throttle Position? 

Trying to figure out what type of value to look at for the 1.4L turbo engine, when fully warmed up, sitting at idle. 19.2% Absolute. Is that high and require a cleaning or inline? 

That's what I'm trying to understand.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

There's a sensor on the throttle body. Probably hall effect or a potentiometer.

Absolute is what that sensor is reporting. Just by nature that can be anything. Closed can mean 15%. Fully open can mean 97%. Relative is the ECMs attempt at clearing it up.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

So ideally in a perfectly operating world Absolute should equal relative? The ECM at that point isn't compensating.

Thanks for the thoughts. I noticed some oil at the inlet of the inter-cooler from the turbo. I have not pulled the charge pipe from the throttle body and taken a look, I was just looking at a data log using Torque. 

I've read a few of your threads on tool programming, cool stuff your doing. Thanks for sharing..


----------

